# Building inner quads - The tear drop



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Am I correct in thinking that a wider stance squat will target the inner quads?

Any other tips to enhance growth in this area, as my outers seem okay.

Many Thanks.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

I had the same problem mate i dont squat coz of my knee.

but on leg press i put my feet right at the very top of the pad as wide as i can and have my toes pointed

slighty outwards and on the extenshion point your toes outward as far as you can.

you can feel the next day that youv hit your tear drops. good luck mate stick in with it


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

DORIAN said:


> I had the same problem mate i dont squat coz of my knee.


It made you homosexual?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

It is true that the wider stance will work the inner quad more but to be honest all this sort of thing is pretty minimal, your whole quad will be working along with all the others, glutes, hams etc.

I always found the greatest pain in the 'teardrop' muscle was when i do leg extension with very strict form and a real squeeze at the top for a full second.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

mrbez said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that a wider stance squat will target the inner quads?
> 
> ...


Wide stance with toes slightly out mate


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

What made me homosexual building my tear drops? up lol

or the fact iv helped someone the best i can


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Wide stance


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------

